# MkIV Brake hose/line install - torque specs?



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

I am putting in new flex hoses for my front brakes and was wondeirng on the torque specs?
The Bentley manual says that the banjo bolt for the caliper should be 26 ft-lbs but thats it. What about the fastener from the flex hose to the hard hose? Is hand-tight with a flare-nut wrench sufficient?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MkIV Brake hose/line install - torque specs? (phatvw)*

hand tight is fine, think of it as anything else that gets tightened to sqaush a crush washer to seal.
no need to go rediculous, may i suggest putting some anti sieze on the male threads of the connection, but maybe starting down a thread or two from the buisness end. so none gets in the brake fluid. also i would give a good coat of anti sieze in the gap of the connection and where the nut spins on the hardline.
Maybe i'm being nuts but you get that way when you work on mk2's and replacing brake lines turns into having to bend and flare your own hardlines b/c the hard line nut does not just spin around the hardline, it rusts to it and fuses together so when you go to spin the nut off the whole brake line end twists off...not fun.
But then again thats 18 years worth of rust/road conditions








i'm sure if you keep a good eye on it (so it never really starts to rust) you would be fine w/o any anti sieze, plus the anti sieze on the outside would be alittle messy, everythign sticking to it, but its your call really, its one of those preventative things for wayyyyyyyyyyyyy down the road.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MkIV Brake hose/line install - torque specs? (Banditt007)*

Got the lines on no problem. Hand tight. No worries on the hard-line->soft lne fastener. No rust or anything. I think just giving that a couple twists back and forth each time you bleed the brakes will keep it fresh.


----------

